# rounding the end of a 2 x 4



## kilroy (Oct 14, 2014)

What would be the easiest way to round the end of a two by four. 
Nothing fancy just cut a half circle out the one end. I have used my table saw and a table jig saw, my band saw is not very good. 

I was hoping someone would have some type a jig I could just drop the two by four in and perhaps cut it on the table saw.

Any ideas?

thanks


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Lay out your line. Cut just outside the line with a jig saw and sand to the line.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Use an angle grinder or disk sander with coarse disk sandpaper. That will work it down quickly.

George


----------



## kilroy (Oct 14, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> Lay out your line. Cut just outside the line with a jig saw and sand to the line.


Actually that is what I have been using...actually one of these...http://www.amazon.com/Rockwell-RK7321-BladeRunner-Wall-Mount/dp/B004AHKUY0

The wood is treated and sometimes wet and hard.

I need something that I can load on my table saw swivel and cut, some form of Jig.

thanks.
Al


----------



## kilroy (Oct 14, 2014)

*Angle grinder on wood?*



GeorgeC said:


> Use an angle grinder or disk sander with coarse disk sandpaper. That will work it down quickly.
> 
> George


Hmm an angle grinder? It I see lot's of smoke in my shop this way.
Maybe I can do it with a chop saw similarly.

I am looking for some type of jig though.

thanks
Al


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

kilroy said:


> Hmm an angle grinder? It I see lot's of smoke in my shop this way.
> Maybe I can do it with a chop saw similarly.
> 
> I am looking for some type of jig though.
> ...


In all fairness you can get a sandpaper disc for a angle grinder. You are right the grinding wheels on a angle grinder isn't suited for wood. I would probably cut the rounded edge with a jigsaw or bandsaw and sand the edge with a bench model disc sander. If that wasn't available I would use a belt sander holding the sander by the front handle and use the sander vertical to round the end.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*What is you want to do...exactly?*

Round the end is not very descriptive. :no: 
Do you want a round end like a popsickle stick?
Do you want to round over the edges?
Post an image of what you want.


BTW, table saws don't do "round" very well, if at all.
A router will. A jig saw will. I don't see a "jig" unless it's for a router using a template.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Bit more info would be good, no use speculating, how it is rounded and how long the 2X4 is would help. For example rounding the end like a popsicle stick with a bandsaw on a 14' long 2x4 takes a lot of room, 2' long not so much.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Be sure to wear a dust mask when working with treated wood, the dust can be bad for you.


----------



## PhilBa (Jun 30, 2014)

A band saw is ideally suited to the task you described. Though I would think twice about exposing my BS to wet pressure treated wood. Since the band saw is out, I would not use a table saw to cut a circle - you might get binding on the blade which will cause burning (bad with PT wood) or even worse an accident. So, the jig saw is your tool. With a bit of practice, you could get it very close with minimal sanding.

+1 on the dust mask when sanding. Do it outside, too.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

For the record, is this what you are attempting to do?


----------



## Woodenhorse (May 24, 2011)

You could dog ear the end with either a circular saw, hand saw or table saw (the latter with space permitting) and finish up with a rasp or by sanding. Cut to a line with a jig saw or use a template with a portable router. It all depends on whether you need to do this once or multiple times. With the router you may not have to do much sanding if you want it smooth. Always more than one way to skin a cat.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

kilroy said:


> Hmm an angle grinder? It I see lot's of smoke in my shop this way.
> Maybe I can do it with a chop saw similarly.
> 
> I am looking for some type of jig though.
> ...


Where would the smoke come from? Certainly not from sanding with an angle grinder.

I have this to hollow out the seats of oak chairs and have yet to see any smoke.

However, since you are using wet, pressure treated wood I would just pass entirely.

George


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

GeorgeC said:


> Where would the smoke come from? Certainly not from sanding with an angle grinder.
> 
> I have this to hollow out the seats of oak chairs and have yet to see any smoke.
> 
> ...


Id imagine hes thinking a metal cutting grinding disc is in the grinder, not something like a sanding pad. Metal cutting discs, speaking from experience, can light wood on fire


----------



## kilroy (Oct 14, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> For the record, is this what you are attempting to do?


Yeppers...I have a ton of these to do...Round the edge like a Popsicle stick only way thicker.

Im going out to play...I am building several folding picnic tables and need to make several of these....


----------



## kilroy (Oct 14, 2014)

epicfail48 said:


> Id imagine hes thinking a metal cutting grinding disc is in the grinder, not something like a sanding pad. Metal cutting discs, speaking from experience, can light wood on fire


Yeah I am...but the jig saw is the best idea so far although I have set up a sled on my table saw to cut the circle...kind of...working on fine tuning the "jig".
-Al


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

kilroy said:


> Yeppers...I have a ton of these to do...Round the edge like a Popsicle stick only way thicker.
> 
> Im going out to play...I am building several folding picnic tables and need to make several of these....


Funny. A folding picnic table is what I figured you are building. I have the plans for one and may build one also. My jig saw does a good job of cutting when the right blade is used.


----------



## kilroy (Oct 14, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> For the record, is this what you are attempting to do?


this may be the way...


----------



## Sgt BOMBULOUS (Oct 9, 2014)

kilroy said:


> Yeppers...I have a ton of these to do...Round the edge like a Popsicle stick only way thicker.
> 
> Im going out to play...I am building several folding picnic tables and need to make several of these....


I did this on a bandsaw, free-hand for some legs on a folding work bench. They don't need to be perfectly round, they just need to not have the corner so it can fold easily. If you're looking for a jig, you could drill the hole first, then fix some manner of piece of wood to the band saw table with a bolt sticking up, then just turn each leg 180 degrees...


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Even if the cut isn't perfect, a ROS and some 60 grit pads will make your cut snap to in a hurry. Same for an oscillating spindle sander.


----------



## kilroy (Oct 14, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> Funny. A folding picnic table is what I figured you are building. I have the plans for one and may build one also. My jig saw does a good job of cutting when the right blade is used.


I used my Rockwell Bladerunner basically it is an upside down jig saw - and that worked rather nicely slow - but nice.

thanks

Al


----------



## bluplanet (Oct 20, 2014)

*I think a band saw would be perfect.*

I hope you have one.

You mentioned you are making folding picnic tables. I imagine that means you've got a hole for a dowel at the center of this rounded end to make a hinge joint with another board.

You need to make a jig to do this easily on your band saw. Here's what you need:
First you need a band saw blade that has maybe 3-4 teeth per inch and is no more than 1/4" wide.
You need a sheet of plywood to cover your bandsaw table that has a dowel sticking up about an inch. The dowel should be the same diameter as your hinge dowels, but it would be nice to have a metal one for the jig. The plywood should be anchored to the bandsaw table. The dowel should be located so that it's center is 1 3/4" to the side of the bandsaw blade's teeth.
All of your 2x4s need to be pre-drilled for your dowel hole and the holes need to be centered on the board. If off-center, you'll have problems. 
Then, just drop a 2x4 on to the dowel and swing the board around 180 degrees and you've got a perfect half circle end that's concentric with the drilled hole.


----------

